# Beethoven's sonatas analysis



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys! I'll take my harmony exam on 11th september.

They will ask me also about the first 8 beethoven's piano sonatas (1 mov).

I'm ok with the sonata form and with chords, but sometimes I have some doubts.

Where can i found a harmonic analysis of the sonatas? 

Thanks! =)


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't you have assigned texts? Is there not a university library (and librarians to help)? What did the faculty recommend for you to read?

In any case, a couple of recommendations:
William Kinderman, "The Piano Music: Concertos, Sonatas, Variations, Small Forms," in _The Cambridge Companion to Beethoven_, ed. Glenn Stanley (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 2000), pp. 105-126 (with a bibliography).
Charles Rosen, _Beethoven's Piano Sonatas: A Short Companion_ (New Haven: Yale University Press, 2001)
Charles Rosen, _Sonata Forms_, rev. ed. (New York: W.W. Norton, 1988).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

Also good (if I recall, it was a long time ago) : Donald Francis *Tovey*. Check out the link, Kikko !
http://shop.abrsm.org/shop/prod/Tov...nion-to-Beethoven-s-Pianoforte-Sonatas/641707


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe not what you're looking for, but here's a Youtube playlist of Andras Schiff analyzing, in great detail, all 32 Beethoven sonatas. I know Schiff is a polarizing figure, but I find these lectures really terrific.


----------

